# NA`sD ...



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

As some know I collect vintage Canadian made tube amps. 

Apart from the more well know brands like Traynor and Garnet, I also like the Pine Electronics or Pepco as some call them. Last week, an add was posted for a model I did not have for dirt cheap since the tremolo and reverb did not function. The trem is an easy fix and sometimes the reverb also... not always...

So made an offer and went to get it !

The amp is a Pine Electronics Model 811, big 212 combo amp for only 7 Watts ... The amp was also missing one of the 12 inch speaker.

Here are some pics of the amp:



































The amp looks to be in great condition after a quick clean.

While at the sellers place, the seller tells me that this is the first amp of several that needs some minor repairs that he will be selling off since his wife is getting on his case !



So I had to ask what else he might have for latter on....

So to make a long story short...

I came back home with 5 amps !!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The second amp that the seller pulled is a Lifco Cobra 2, Montreal made. Same model as the Pine 725 which is a copy of the Princeton.

This head was modified into a 112 combo...




























This one will need some work !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Third amp he pulled was an ELK Sonic 15, all the tubes are missing so I ordered replacements. This is a very nice 112 15 Watts combo. Just like every Japan made amp, needs a full cap job.





































Really happy about this one, looks mint , come with original foot switch and has an upgraded vintage 12 inch speaker.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The 4th one was a real banged up Harmony C306. All the tubes missing but have some here. will need a full cap job...




























Needs some work but what the hell !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

And the final one... He was not certain if wanted to sell this one. Its all working but he was just not using it. 

When I saw it, knew I had to get it...

Who has heard of an Excelsior Americana amp ??? I certainly did not know of this brand !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Its a big 50 Watts combo, 2 X EL34 power tubes. 212 plus an 8 inch for stereo reverb !!! 

early 60s, the 12 inch speakers are replacements.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I red these amps are amazing for Jazz. 

• Preamp tubes: three 12AX7, three 12AU7, one 6ANBA
• Output tubes: “dry” amp: two EL34; reverb amp: one EL84
• Rectifier: 5UR4
• Controls: Volume, Bass, and Treble for each channel; Tremolo Speed and Depth; Reverb Volume 

this big beauty appears to have been the work of defunct New Jersey amp maker Sano. From the web.











Comes with one Marsland 12










and one Phillips...










Pre amp.


My truck was almost full !!! 

Major score !

I have plenty to do with the up coming second wave of Covid19...


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I would have done the same thing if confronted with all those amps in that situation.
However, better you than me. I am trying not to acquire more gear.
I am certain there are gems to experience in there. I had a Pepco head with a 15” cab. Loved it, but needed to move some gear.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Tone Chaser said:


> I would have done the same thing if confronted with all those amps in that situation.
> However, better you than me. I am trying not to acquire more gear.
> I am certain there are gems to experience in there. I had a Pepco head with a 15” cab. Loved it, but needed to move some gear.



Hard to say no to 5 amps for the price of 1 !!!

Some of these Pines sound killer, plus easy to mod...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Sweet, that Excelsior Americana is something else!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Great article on the Excelsior Americana:





__





Excelsior Americana | Vintage Guitar® magazine


• Preamp tubes: three 12AX7, three 12AU7, one 6ANBA• Output tubes: “dry” amp: two EL34; reverb amp: one EL84• Rectifier: 5UR4• Controls: Volume, Bass, and Treble for each channel; Tremolo Speed and Depth; Reverb Volume• Speaker: two 12" Fisher speakers with Alnico magnets, one 5" Fisher speaker...




www.vintageguitar.com


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Wow man. Unbelievable. You definitely know how to keep my search engine busy looking up all this stuff I've never heard of. What a score


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just to add a little bit to the story....

After talking with the seller for over an hour at his place ( we did the entire deal outside on his porch and we kept our distance to one another) Realized that he looked familiar... 

It turns out that I bought a guitar from him 13 years ago... lol 
Small world...
Really nice guy.

Here is the guitar I got from him way back then. A Japan made Quest Manhattan guitar. Love the look of it.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> As some know I collect vintage Canadian made tube amps.
> 
> Apart from the more well know brands like Traynor and Garnet, I also like the Pine Electronics or Pepco as some call them. Last week, an add was posted for a model I did not have for dirt cheap since the tremolo and reverb did not function. The trem is an easy fix and sometimes the reverb also... not always...
> 
> ...



You sir, have my respect. That's some aggressive collecting.
Had a similar Lifco once and tweaked it into a higher gain monster


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Awesome find, and congrats!

I'm just going to assume you're not married. 

P.S.

Is that Galto amp one of the tranformerless amps made in Montreal from the time? If so, be careful!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks like I have your younger brother.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

and ......


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I'm just going to assume you're not married.



Married to a wonderful women that wants me to be happy ! 



butterknucket said:


> Is that Galto amp one of the tranformerless amps made in Montreal from the time? If so, be careful!


Nope ! 

That would be a smaller model. This one has both transformer, with 3x 7025s, a 6V6 and and a 5Y3


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

loudtubeamps said:


> and ......
> View attachment 327896




Oh!...

I would need that !


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

That Quest looks gnarley! I think we all need to see a "frenchy's gear page" sticky soon. Whos with me?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice haul.
I worked on an Americana a couple years back, it was a bit tough if I recall correctly. 
As the article mentioned, I think the closest I got with a schematic was a Sano, but only parts of it matched up.
Now this more recent effort comes up. Might come in handy for you: Excelsior Americana 50WR (Sano) Scratch Build - Schematics


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Nice haul.
> I worked on an Americana a couple years back, it was a bit tough if I recall correctly.
> As the article mentioned, I think the closest I got with a schematic was a Sano, but only parts of it matched up.
> Now this more recent effort comes up. Might come in handy for you: Excelsior Americana 50WR (Sano) Scratch Build - Schematics



Thanks !

Ive been reading everything I can find on these amps. When I first saw it, I thought Valco... It even looks very similar to my French Garen amp in the build.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Mikev7305 said:


> That Quest looks gnarley!


Love these... have a Rick jive to them...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jb welder said:


> I worked on an Americana a couple years back, it was a bit tough if I recall correctly.



Anything I should be on the look out for ? What was your experience with it ? problem? fix ?

TIA


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Anything I should be on the look out for ? What was your experience with it ? problem? fix ?


I think it was a trem problem. Not a real big deal but would have helped to have a complete schematic at the time. I do remember the odd speaker arrangement.


----------

